# .308 and .30-06



## 12Ccarter (Jul 25, 2011)

so I am just starting to reaload, and I only have two calibers a .308 and a 30-06 and I have a question when it comes to bullets, when I look for the bullets, I look in the 30 calibers and all I find is .308" bullets, are these the bullets that I use for reloading 30-06 and .308 or just the .308?

thanks.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

30-06, .308, 300WM, 300WSM, 300RUM, 30-30, 30 M1 Carbine, 7.5X54 MAS, 300 Savage, 307 Win, 30 Rem AR, 308 Marlin Express, 7.62X54R, 30-40 Krag, 30TC, 300 H&H Mag, 300RSAUM, 308 Norma Mag, 300 RCM, 300 Weatherby Mag, 300 Dakota, 30-378 Weatherby Mag, and probably many others use .308" diameter bullets.

.308" is the diameter of the common "30 caliber" bullet.


----------



## 12Ccarter (Jul 25, 2011)

alright, I wasn't sure and I really dont want to ruin my rifle or self because I loaded the wrong bullet into a case that it shouldn't of been pressed to. I just had to make sure.

thank you.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Always good to ask first! I would suggest you buy and read 2-3 or more reloading manuals to get a little more comfortable with hand loading. There is a ton of good info in them, I especially like the Hornady manuals for all the "extra" info.


----------



## 12Ccarter (Jul 25, 2011)

yup i have two of them I have a nosler and a hornady, I'm going to buy a barnes to soon. thanks for the info.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

There is a book called the ABC's of reloading that I would recomend any one starting read, seeing how I just started reloading for rifles\pistols about a year ago myself, that was the one that I thought best described the overall process. Lyman was also good. Its also nice to have a place like this to ask people with more experiance.


----------



## 12Ccarter (Jul 25, 2011)

yeah its very nice for a place like this.

thanks for all the info.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

ABC of reloading is where i got my start


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

.308 bullets will also work in 7.5x55 Swiss.


----------



## 12Ccarter (Jul 25, 2011)

good to know, thanks a lot.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

You can also use .284 Winchester brass to make 7.5x55 Swiss cartridges.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with the "get a manual" advice. I thought that I could glean the necessary information from the thousands of internet sites - forums, articles, etc. - and struggled through 6 months of reloading and making mistakes that could easily have been prevented if I would have bought the manual. Finally, I bought a manual on-line. It was the best $20 I spent on reloading. Don't risk going into reloading half-cocked. The risk is not worth it. $20 will get you a quality manual.

Any manual will have all the information in it that you will need. It will answer these type of questions.


----------

